# Time Fluidity First



## tunganh46 (May 9, 2014)

I'm going to get my first carbon roadbike, and i really like the geometry and RTM of TIME. Im from VietNam so its really hard to test ride.
I'll get it w/ Ultegra 6800 and Mavic Aksium for 3000$. Is it a good price? 
Anyone rode Time First, please give me some advices. Much appreciated.
Sr im not so good at English.


----------

